# Older S&W Tool



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I know this thread probably belongs in "gunsmithing' but I also know not everybody reads that section and i thought this was important for everybody to see.

For those of us with S&W Revolvers, especially older guns, I have found a must-have tool. With many of the older revolvers (I have a pre-10 M&P) you will find that you need to tighten the extractor rod more often and will need to keep the cylinder face really clean. This is due to the closer tolerances the older guns were made to, causing a really close cylinder to barrel gap. I have a nickel plated M&P from 1951 and the plating has taken the gap down to almost non-existent. I found that using a vise and padded pliers to unscrew the extractor rod caused a lot of binding and twisting of the rod, no matter how careful I tried to be. Brownells makes a S&W Extractor Rod Tool that allows screwing the rod in and out much easier and less trying. It is worth the money to stop the possibility of damaging the rod. I have one for my J-Frames and one for my K/L frames (the sizes are different) and wouldn't be without them now. See link below.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=26886/Product/EXTRACTOR_ROD_TOOL


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

While on the topic of Brownells and S&W tools, if you're placing an order you should pick up one of these as well.

*S&W REBOUND SLIDE SPRING TOOL*

Trying to get that thing back in without one took two people, three tools, a 5th of whiskey, 1 pack of smokes and a box of band-aides. :smt076


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yup, I bought one of those too. If you are going to "defang" the lock, a good quality dental pick also is a big help.I have a drawer full of special tools for my S&W J-Frames and another for my Mossy SGs. Nicest thing about the Glock 23- one tool!


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

Never needed either one of the tools, but then I work many years on very small parts from machines and optical equipment. That said I may get them because it getting harder with age to do these things.


----------

